# ATI releases stuttering fix for all Radeon HD cards



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

If you own an ATI Radeon HD graphics card and have seen stuttering issues 3D applications (predominately games such as Battlefield 2 and TimeShift), you should visit AMD's site and download a hotfix that was made available today.
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/36650/118/


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the link. This will pop it back up to the top.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Thanks for the link. This will pop it back up to the top.


No problem. Figured some out there could use it.


----------

